# Oven baking for mold??? HELP PLEASE!



## Schwag Bag (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok so my entire crop has been affected by this gray mold crap, Botrytis, and I have read on the internet that after you harvest you can bake the marijuana with the mold on it in the oven at 300 degrees for 15 minutes and this will kill the mold. 

I'm not trying to save it for smoking, I am trying to save it so I can make bubble hash out of it. Can this be done? Please help me, I can bake them right now if I have to!


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 25, 2010)

just let it go smoking eating or what ever with mold is NASTY


----------



## Illumination (Oct 25, 2010)

Schwag Bag said:


> Ok so my entire crop has been affected by this gray mold crap, Botrytis, and I have read on the internet that after you harvest you can bake the marijuana with the mold on it in the oven at 300 degrees for 15 minutes and this will kill the mold.
> 
> I'm not trying to save it for smoking, I am trying to save it so I can make bubble hash out of it. Can this be done? Please help me, I can bake them right now if I have to!



Made canna butter with mine and it is awesome...hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 25, 2010)

pardon me but doesnt the moldly taste affect the butter?


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 25, 2010)

The moldor fungus or whatever does not smell bad at all! I just want to bake it and use it for making bubble hash with my bubble bags. Wont this filter out the mold spores? And even after I bake it, how much mold would be left even on it?


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

I mean seriously, if I throw it all away, I will be no joke throwing out POUNDS! That's why I wanted to atleast make bubble hash out of it! Its the gray mold/fungus Botrytis.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 26, 2010)

i once burned 29 plants infected it stopped the cycle. it was less than 3 pounds of bud but i dont make "controlled substances" it was sad but necessary


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 26, 2010)

dont put it in the oven


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 26, 2010)

if your shit has mold your going to have to drop the price to bammer prices pretty much. or make edibles and sell them for 5 bucks each. sucks I know but thats just the way it is. you cant turn jose into patron


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

Wait so why not put them in the oven? and why can I make edibles out of them but not bubble hash?


----------



## lime73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Schwag Bag said:


> Wait so why not put them in the oven? and why can I make edibles out of them but not bubble hash?


Make oil out of it....not an edible? but cut all the mold off first!!!

Got any pics?


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

I could take pics tomorrow. I just was hoping that I could atleast make bubble hash out of it, especially if I bake it in the oven???


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 26, 2010)

i make oil and then mix it in with the butter and that shit is bomb


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

I really don't know how to make the oil, plus I think I could get more product if I make the hash from the bubble bags. aaaahhhhh why did this bud rot have to happen, I would have saved pounds of weed


----------



## lime73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Schwag Bag said:


> I really don't know how to make the oil, plus I think I could get more product if I make the hash from the bubble bags. aaaahhhhh why did this bud rot have to happen, I would have saved pounds of weed


High humidity like above 60%... You will probably want to cut out most if not all your MOLD from the buds first though...I know it will hurt but come on!


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

I really don't think its actual mold, its like bud rot, AKA Botrytis. The weed doesn't smell bad at all! It's still on the plant and smells incredibly good! Its just gotten gray and mooshy. I just want to make some bubble hasshhhhhh


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

so baking in the oven, and then freezing it wouldn't be a good idea?


----------



## lime73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Schwag Bag said:


> so baking in the oven, and then freezing it wouldn't be a good idea?


If you harvest it and cut all mold of first then cook you whatever... but bud mold starts on the inside and will spread fast....guy lost 1/2 crop over night??? not worth the risk...IMO to me. Good luck to you if you decide to smoke the mold...?


----------



## Schwag Bag (Oct 26, 2010)

thanks, Im not just gonna smoke the weed, all I want to do with it is make bubble hash with it. Im hoping that if I bake it and freeze it then the mold will die and then will get filtered out with the bubble bags.


----------



## Hotsause (Oct 26, 2010)

Isnt the point of hash to be made with Popcorn buds/ Unusable buds like ones with Mold and Powdery Mildew????????????????????????????


----------



## bigbrew (Oct 26, 2010)

Dude,

Go to the bubblebags site and follow the advanced directions. On that sheet you will see a method for de-molding. Basically use your bags like normal, then take the product and throw it in a small mason jar full of water and shake it up. Then let it settle for 20 minutes. Use a turkey baster and suck up the crap at the top. The mold floats, the product sinks. Simple as that.... I have done this and the product is awesome.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 26, 2010)

just go for it


----------



## topshelf (Oct 27, 2010)

I have smoked lots of moldy bud in my life from mexico..but dont use that bud to smoke...You can only do one thing with it that i know of..SIMPSON OIL..and you have to use naptha as a solvent..we lost over 7 pounds to mold in 2 days..Throw it in the freezer as soon as you can(wet)..chop it up and make it just like they say..I give it to one of my people i grow for and she is in real bad pain(cant even walk,no legs)and she takes less then a grain of rice befor bed and sleeps 7 to 9 hours,befor that she would sleep only 2 to 4 hours and have to get up to take more pain pills...Do not lick the bowl..lol..I made that mistake with the first batch..go to utube and watch race for the cure rick simpson


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

Schwag Bag said:


> Ok so my entire crop has been affected by this gray mold crap, Botrytis, and I have read on the internet that after you harvest you can bake the marijuana with the mold on it in the oven at 300 degrees for 15 minutes and this will kill the mold.
> 
> I'm not trying to save it for smoking, I am trying to save it so I can make bubble hash out of it. Can this be done? Please help me, I can bake them right now if I have to!


*To note: you can kill the spores with the water cutting method, or by putting in freezer for a few hours, or 160 degree oven for at least 20 minutes... if you're decarbing to make edibles etc, this will be done already in your process ashtray. As for the aflatoxins... microwave for at least 45 seconds; completely destroyed and your thc and will Jermain perfectly intact... even safe to smoke at that point if you microwave and then water cure / freeze / heat. If you are using everclear wash method to extract you will already be super freezing and decarbing so... only real step to add is the microwave. Hope this helps.*


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

Schwag Bag said:


> I mean seriously, if I throw it all away, I will be no joke throwing out POUNDS! That's why I wanted to atleast make bubble hash out of it! Its the gray mold/fungus Botrytis.


*To note: you can kill the spores with the water cutting method, or by putting in freezer for a few hours, or 160 degree oven for at least 20 minutes... if you're decarbing to make edibles etc, this will be done already in your process anyway. As for the aflatoxins... microwave for at least 45 seconds; completely destroyed and your thc and will Jermain perfectly intact... even safe to smoke at that point if you microwave and then water cure / freeze / heat. If you are using everclear wash method to extract you will already be super freezing and decarbing so... only real step to add is the microwave. Hope this helps.*


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 25, 2020)

hello 2010, we miss you.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 25, 2020)

Schwag Bag said:


> I mean seriously, if I throw it all away, I will be no joke throwing out POUNDS! That's why I wanted to atleast make bubble hash out of it! Its the gray mold/fungus Botrytis.


If you bake it at 300 degrees you will combust the thc. 

If you dont bake it you will have a bunch of mold spores in your hash. 

Either way it sucks and both are gross.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 25, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> hello 2010, we miss you.


Damn it!!!!! I wasted characters on this.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Damn it!!!!! I wasted characters on this.


Not at all, I'm sure there are still people around eating moldy bud!


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> If you bake it at 300 degrees you will combust the thc.
> 
> If you dont bake it you will have a bunch of mold spores in your hash.
> 
> Either way it sucks and both are gross.



160 degrees at 20 minutes is all you need to kill the mold spores... it won't decarb or even come close to "burning up the thc" or harm any of the minor cannabinoids until upwards of 220 degrees, for an hour or so, to decarb or "activate" the thc...


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

420Alchemist said:


> 160 degrees at 20 minutes is all you need to kill the mold spores... it won't decarb or even come close to "burning up the thc" or harm any of the minor cannabinoids until upwards of 220 degrees, for an hour or so, to decarb or "activate" the thc...


If there are aflatoxins present, microwave it... 30 seconds kills most of it. At 45 seconds it completely renders the alfatoxins insert.

And no- this won't damage the thc. Waste not, want not, and all that jazz!


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 25, 2020)

420Alchemist said:


> 160 degrees at 20 minutes is all you need to kill the mold spores... it won't decarb or even come close to "burning up the thc" or harm any of the minor cannabinoids until upwards of 220 degrees, for an hour or so, to decarb or "activate" the thc...


I was responding to a comment about baking it at 300 degrees to kill the mold. 

Still what your talking about is nasty. 

God I hope your not a black market dealer.


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> I was responding to a comment about baking it at 300 degrees to kill the mold.
> 
> Still what your talking about is nasty.
> 
> God I hope your not a black market dealer.


Smh - no. I'm not. Nasty? Well; drinking stagnant water, once treated with cleaning packets, is 100% healthy to do as well... yes- it can sound gross. But it's perfectly hygienic and safe so.... sorry you have a stigma over something sounding yuck.


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

420Alchemist said:


> Smh - no. I'm not. Nasty? Well; drinking stagnant water, once treated with cleaning packets, is 100% healthy to do as well... yes- it can sound gross. But it's perfectly hygienic and safe so.... sorry you have a stigma over something sounding yuck.


In reference, of course, to survivalist packets for treating water


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 25, 2020)

420Alchemist said:


> Smh - no. I'm not. Nasty? Well; drinking stagnant water, once treated with cleaning packets, is 100% healthy to do as well... yes- it can sound gross. But it's perfectly hygienic and safe so.... sorry you have a stigma over something sounding yuck.


Its fucking mold bro. I dont care if its a tiny bit or a pound of it. It goes into the trash over here.

Il also stay away from the stagnant water. Thanks.


----------



## 420Alchemist (Nov 25, 2020)

Wizzlebiz said:


> Its fucking mold bro. I dont care if its a tiny bit or a pound of it. It goes into the trash over here.
> 
> Il also stay away from the stagnant water. Thanks.


This was a discussion of someone whom could not afford to throw out all the stuff and was trying to find a way to salvage for personal use... some people aren't so privileged, to be able to just go buy new rather than salvage what they can... so was answering as such. 
Same as water scenario - clearly if a bottle of fresh water is available and affordable to buy- then fuck the stagnant water. BUT if that's all ya got- then yeah- there's a way to make it safe for personal use, when needed.


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 25, 2020)

420Alchemist said:


> This was a discussion of someone whom could not afford to throw out all the stuff and was trying to find a way to salvage for personal use... some people aren't so privileged, to be able to just go buy new rather than salvage what they can... so was answering as such.
> Same as water scenario - clearly if a bottle of fresh water is available and affordable to buy- then fuck the stagnant water. BUT if that's all ya got- then yeah- there's a way to make it safe for personal use, when needed.


Your plan to survive is having a packet on you that cleans water?? 

Il boil it. Simple. 

Buy new? Not sure what your talking about. I grow my weed. And have plenty from my previous grows where I mold happens il be good until the next plant. 

Its not a privilege conversation.


----------

